# Noise and biting problem?



## WolfDragon (Apr 8, 2010)

Hello, I've been on here about my birdie, Twitch, before. I was trying to get him to be less territorial because he bites near his cage. I took away most of his mirrors and gave him other toys (He still doesn't play with-except for a couple bells) And it worked for a few days. It;s like he instantly became less aggressive. But now he seems to be back to the same, grumpy, territorial self. Once he's away from his cage, he's fine...except when he flies over to my computer and tries to bite my fingers when I get near him. Like if he's by the mouse and I go to use it, he get's mad and I have to shoo him away or he will bite me. Even when he's on me, say the front of my shirt and he goes to nibble at the design on it (I obviously don't want him to do that, he'll get sick!) and I try to encourage him to stop by shooing him away again. I hate it because I love spending time with him. He won't really fly over if I don't have anything chew-able on  It's like he's the boss. Any way I can assert and be alpha without freaking him out?



The other problem I've been having with him is the squawking. He started doing it a couple months ago and I CANNOT get him to stop. Sometimes I have to move him into another room because I get such bad migraines from it! Covering him for a couple minutes when he started to do this used to work, but it doesn't any more. He's about 3 or 4 years old now. He also, for some reason, starts doing it nonstop at about 8:30 every night. That's now his bedtime.



Any advice would be fantastic!


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

Going alpha doesn't work with a bird - parrot flocks are pretty equalitarian and they don't really understand the idea of dominance and submission. If you try to dominate him it will make him distrust you.

You need to try and create a cooperative relationship where it's rewarding for the two of you to spend time together. Have something enjoyable for him to do near the computer (or your shirt). It could be some kind of food treat or some old newspaper for him to shred or a mirror (if it doesn't make him feel more aggressive). In situations where he tries to bite you, take a moment to think about whether there is something you could have done differently that would accomplish your goals without provoking a bite.

Is he squawking at night because he wants to go to bed? Some birds have a very strong desire to go to bed at the same time every night. Can you identify any other reason for the squawking, for example is he trying to get your attention?


----------



## WolfDragon (Apr 8, 2010)

Thanks for replying! 

Ah! I never thought about having a newspaper around. He does LOVE to shred them. I wouldn't put a mirror because he does get aggressive near them. I don't really know how to do something different, he flies over, perches near things I'm using, then tries to bite me when I go to use them. I try to be as slow and discreet about it as possible but it doesn't seem to help -.-"

As for the squawking, I didn't know that birds did that about the bedtime. I suppose that's probably it. There's nothing else I can see that he would want. His cage is usually open but by that time he's usually sitting inside anyways. 

The one other piece of advice I would like is, he hates the cover when I put it over him (probably because of his territory grumpiness) But I've tried not covering him at night and he's quite grumpy the next day, probably because he didn't sleep well enough.

Do I just have a grumpy 'tiel? lol


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

> I try to be as slow and discreet about it as possible but it doesn't seem to help -.-"


Moving slower doesn't really change the dynamics of the situation, since you're still putting your hand in a place where he doesn't want it. You need to find a way to make him stop caring that the hand is there, or put him in a place where he can't attack the hand. For example: if you hand him a treat right before you reach for the computer mouse (or whatever) he might be too busy munching and too happy about the gift to attack your hand. Or you could ask him to step up on a stick and move him to a location that he likes (your shoulder maybe) before you reach for the mouse.



> Do I just have a grumpy 'tiel? lol


He might be hormonal. There are techniques that can help reduce hormone levels and sweeten up a bird's personality.


----------



## WolfDragon (Apr 8, 2010)

Thanks again. Yes I will indeed try those techniques. He does like to sit on my shoulder. I really don't mind him crawling all over me like a jungle gym. He lands on my head at least 3 times a day, lol. I appreciate the input and hopefully I can get him to see me as more of a treat giver than a...stuff taker? lol.


----------



## sunnysmom (Sep 23, 2011)

When you cover your tiel, do you cover him the whole way? I always leave part of one side open for my tiel. He won't sleep either if he's not covered but he too sometimes fusses when I go to cover his cage. I just try to talk to him the whole time I'm doing it until he settles down. My tiel doesn't get vocal around bedtime but he definitely gets cranky. Maybe your tiel is just telling you that he's ready for bed.

And I think tielfan's suggestions are really good. I too try to have something on hand to distract Sunny when he wants something he can't have. He also loves chewing on paper. So for instance, if I'm reading a book, I'll have some paper for him to chew on. Otherwise, he'll try to chew the book. And worse case scenario- I cover what he can't have but I never shoo him away. He is obsessed with this painted basket we have. So when he goes to chew on it, I cover it with a towel. He gives me an annoyed look but then finds something else to do.


----------



## WolfDragon (Apr 8, 2010)

Yeah, I usually leave half of it open for him. I only cover the front and half the sides. I'll try talking soothingly to him some more, maybe that'll help. And he does stop after I cover him at night too, so I'm sure that's a sign that he's satisfied, he just doesn't like the process of me putting it on his cage in the first place. (Probably because he's territorial) 

I actually have millet for him sometimes but if I gave him millet every time he came over and say, wanted to chew on my computer keys or the food that I'm eating, he'd get sick! lol. So I will def. try to have a piece of printer paper on hand he can chew on. I actually got one out right now so next time he flies over he'll have something to do that won't ruin anything but should keep him happy  He has ruined a couple edges of books already, lol. I won't shoo him away anymore. It's just a first reaction when he's chewing something that will make him sick. I'll just try the distraction method. (Unless he won't stop-I'd rather shoo than have a sick 'tiel.)

Thanks so much for the advice!


----------



## Lindaloo716 (Jul 2, 2012)

My 3 hate to be covered. It freaks them out. My birds make a lot of noise when they want attention, and they nip when I'm doing something that they see as taking me away from them. Mine are about 2.5, about 3.5, and Leo is about 7...Leo is the old crotchety grouch in my group, but he is only territorial with the other birds (dude has his swing and he will come from any activity in the house to get someone off of HIS swing). I'm still new to cockatiels, but mine get nippy when they want undivided attention. (which usually makes my GCC nuts because I am hers). Good luck!

Good luck


----------

